# Info/meet up?-Black Horse CC-France-Spain Jan/Mar



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi 
We have booked the 01.30 on Thursday 31 Jan. as the start of our travels through France and on to Spain. We have also booked on to Black Horse Caravan Club site to allow R and R prior to the journey, they have ferry pitches and are used to travellers leaving at all times. We will be on site 29th and 30th.
Any one else travelling at these times or a bit later (we could travel in convoy) or able to give details from experience of good routes and safe stop overs.
Stephen and Lesley.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi,
In October I used this route:
Calais to Chatres (Campsite ID 573 - good site to explore city & cathedral).
Chatres to Montmarault (campsite ID 3096 A71/E11 junction 11)
Montmarault - Figures in Spain using the free A75 (except for over Millau Viaduct)

Kenp


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

thanks for info, kenp.
please can you give names of sites, as IDs dont mean anything to us? (TomTom refs perhaps?, we have Garmin).
Be interested to know if they're still open in Jan/Feb as lots of sites close down for winter.
What is the A75 between Perpignan and Figueres like. think used that long time ago in car and was v twisty road with deep drop to sea!
?bandit country - seen lots posts referring to area near here to Valencia, etc descriing bandit country - what's the problem, is it just wild camping or what??


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

*black horse farm Folkestone-France-Spain Jan-Mar*

this keeps dropping off the bottom of the list before anyone has chance to comment!
would appreciate comments/advice. Been following latest and previous threads re routes/sites. Thinking Orleans/Carcasson, etc route but worried out "bandit" comment??? and looks like sites will be hard to find in Spain? Estimate arrival Spain early Feb. Ideas anyone?


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just use common sense while driving(as you would in the UK). There have been lots of posts easing peoples minds about "bandits" so do remember that 1,000s of motorhomes travel with absolutely no problem.

Start looking for campsites early in the afternoon - 2pm onwards. If you phone ahead, some may tell you they are full when in fact they're not. Turn up and ask!

I stopped at a pleasant muninciple site in Sacedon. They told me that if I had phoned they would have said that they could'nt get an RV of my size on to the site, but with careful driving I was able to negotiate the trees. I was the only RV there!

Ian


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hoping to do something similar next Christmas so would be nice if you would let us know how you go on.

Wouldn't mind hooking up with similar like minded bods going down to Spain next Christmas in School Hols anyone with teenagers that would be good and who knows what they are doing - that would be even better! :lol: 

Regards

Greenie


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

camperian said:


> I stopped at a pleasant municipal site in Sacedon. They told me that if I had phoned they would have said that they couldn't get an RV of my size on to the site, but with careful driving I was able to negotiate the trees. I was the only RV there!Ian


Ian,

I take it you speak French :flag64: .....or do the municipal staff speak Scottsh? :flag163:


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Spanglais is my prefered mother tongue :roll: 

Sacedon is about a third of the way down the N320 between Guadalajara and Cuenca.

El Ian


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Woop's  

Hey, We can't ALL be David Attenborough :lol: :lol: to be honest what I honed in on was the word municiple site and I only thought France had those? :?

Must be the heavy rain storm and lightening we are having right now here in Florida. :lookslikerain:


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Steles,
Sorry the campsite ID caused confusion. If you go to the Main Page, drop down the left hand side to "Campsites" then"find a campsite"; towards the bottom of that page is space to enter the ID number. There are photos and details of both sites and in theory they are open all year.

The site names were:

Chatres: "Municipal des bordes de l'eure". 
Montmarault: "La petite valette"

The Perpignan to Figures road I used was fast motorway & dual carriageway.

Kenp


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*re bandido*

Just a couple of tips regards the bandidos, In spain its very very unlikely that other drivers will alert you to a fault with your vehicle , because they just dont bother! so you dont stop unless you are stopped by policia local or Guardia- traffico and then you do stop? next tip any person comes to you and asks directions in english, Ignore and get in your van, this is a scam. dont have a hand bag with all your cards and passportes In , My tip is hide your passports in a safe place as you do not need these, use your Driver photo ID and one card only. hide any others. then you wont have problems, these are just good tips for peace of mind, look how the Senoras carry hand bags in street markets . on the shoulder!!! Spain is 99% safe. come - enjoy


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Many thanks all for your input. Found the site details now, Kenp (easy when you know how!) and glad to hear there is a good road near Figueres (not a cliff-hanger/hugger). Still researching sites open Jan/Feb. With all the help, think we've (almost) sorted the route thro' France, just need to sette the first bit, ie Calais-Rouen or via Paris periphique. Also need to work out distances travel per day.
Thanks for reassurance about using common sense re security, etc.

Assume no-one else is travelling UK-Spain at the same time?

steles


----------

